

Qt Weekly #21: Dynamic OpenGL implementation loading in Qt 5.4 - koopajah
http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/11/27/qt-weekly-21-dynamic-opengl-implementation-loading-in-qt-5-4/

======
koopajah
I've encountered a lot of issues on Windows XP with QT/Angle but also quite a
lot on Windows Vista/7 where the graphic drivers by default don't support
properly OpenGL or pretend they do but don't answer properly to Qt's requests.
This ended up with a big chunk of my users having a blank window or even no
window displayed to them and no way to reliably detect this on our end.

This feature has been in the works for multiple months now and I'm really glad
to finally see it ship officially with Qt 5.4, so congrats to the team!

~~~
frozenport
Indeed, but I have had better success with `--desktop`.

